# RN Jobs in Niagara / St Catharines area



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Hi all,

My wife is currently going throughthe long winded process of registering as a nurse in Ontario. Assuming she sticks with it and manages to register, does anyone have any advice on finding work as a Registered Nurse, (RN), in the Niagara / St Catharines area. We have already done the general google searches but some practicle advice would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Dannyx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dannyx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife is currently going throughthe long winded process of registering as a nurse in Ontario. Assuming she sticks with it and manages to register, does anyone have any advice on finding work as a Registered Nurse, (RN), in the Niagara / St Catharines area. We have already done the general google searches but some practicle advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


I suggest your wife, once she's registered in Ontario, send her resume to the hospitals in the Niagara Region.
Sites and Services | Niagara Health System


----------



## mariannesou (May 30, 2011)

I suggest she contacts the hospitals mentioned in the sites quoted by Auld Yin. There is a huge new hospital currently being built in St. Catharines and I would imagine there would be a need for more nurses once it opens (next year, I think).


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. 

Does Canada or more specifically, Ontario, have the equivilent of Bank Nursing in the UK? Part time nursing on an as required basis working for various hospitals/clinics, either directly or through an agency?

This would probably be the best way in for my wife but I haven't found anything like this o the internet. I may be searching for the wrong term though.


----------



## Jefand (Oct 3, 2011)

dannyx said:


> Thanks to both of you.
> 
> Does Canada or more specifically, Ontario, have the equivilent of Bank Nursing in the UK? Part time nursing on an as required basis working for various hospitals/clinics, either directly or through an agency?
> 
> This would probably be the best way in for my wife but I haven't found anything like this o the internet. I may be searching for the wrong term though.



My wife is an RN in New Brunswick. We have what is called "casual" nursing. The nurse goes in when needed, or can call in when they are looking for hours.


----------

